# uh oh...my potatoe is on its way :-)



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

hey guys.. just wanted to let everyone know that i finally ordered the lovely hotshot turbo kit for my 200sx .. just wanted to know two things 
first can a 97 ecu be sent to jwt to reprog to work wit my 95.. i have an extra one so that i can still use my car.. and where can i get a 240sx maf ..
thanks for your help.. and i'll be joining the boost community shortly


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> hey guys.. just wanted to let everyone know that i finally ordered the lovely hotshot turbo kit for my 200sx .. just wanted to know two things
> first can a 97 ecu be sent to jwt to reprog to work wit my 95.. i have an extra one so that i can still use my car.. and where can i get a 240sx maf ..
> thanks for your help.. and i'll be joining the boost community shortly


Depends on the 97 ECU, I would call JWT to verify. They can reprogram it however you may have to ask them about the pin layout. 

I have a 240 MAF I can sell you, send me a PM.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> hey guys.. just wanted to let everyone know that i finally ordered the lovely hotshot turbo kit for my 200sx .. just wanted to know two things
> first can a 97 ecu be sent to jwt to reprog to work wit my 95.. i have an extra one so that i can still use my car.. and where can i get a 240sx maf ..
> thanks for your help.. and i'll be joining the boost community shortly


Cool, glad to hear it, let us know how everything goes! If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Depends on the 97 ECU, I would call JWT to verify. They can reprogram it however you may have to ask them about the pin layout.
> 
> I have a 240 MAF I can sell you, send me a PM.



ok so here is where i am at right now.. currently my 1995 200sx which has 87k on it. has the following:
Hotshot CAI
Hotshot Header
ngk plugs and wires
custom 2inch cat back
tien ss coilovers, front and rear strut bars
ACT clutch
now. as for the tubo
Full HS turbo kit.. will be here next week
240sx maf.... gonna talk to wes 
ecu....got a spare from my buddy
nx upgraded brakes.. on its way

i want to be simple..yes i want the boost.. but i don't want to get greedy.. i know ima get cams.. but should i get the turbo cams? boost controller is a givin...this car is my daily driver.. id like to keep it at like 8psi (or if you think less then that) for normal driving. for all of you who have been down this road before.. what am i missing..and what do you recommend to keep this safe for me as well as my car. last thing i wana do is blow my baby up lol.
thanks for all your help everyone i appreciate it very much.. and i hope i can join the boosted clan soon lol


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok so here is where i am at right now.. currently my 1995 200sx which has 87k on it. has the following:
> Hotshot CAI
> Hotshot Header
> ngk plugs and wires
> ...



Get a larger exhaust, the JWT turbo cams, an .o35 oil restrictor, and make sure you run water lines to the turbo.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Get a larger exhaust, the JWT turbo cams, an .o35 oil restrictor, and make sure you run water lines to the turbo.



ok.. so new 3in exhuast,, turbo cams....o35 oil restrictor? what is that, where can i get it.. and whats it for....and i thought the HS kit came wit the coolant lines for the turbo..unless im wrong


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok.. so new 3in exhuast,, turbo cams....o35 oil restrictor? what is that, where can i get it.. and whats it for....and i thought the HS kit came wit the coolant lines for the turbo..unless im wrong


This is the fitting I used. 

http://www.atpturbo.com/Merchant2/m...D&Product_Code=ATP-OIL-021&Category_Code=GTBB

Installs into the top of the turbo to keep too much oil from getting too it, the above fitting will work with the HS oil feed line. 

Not sure if the kit comes with the water lines....


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> This is the fitting I used.
> 
> http://www.atpturbo.com/Merchant2/m...D&Product_Code=ATP-OIL-021&Category_Code=GTBB
> 
> ...



hmmm.. welp.. just ordered that so you can cross that off the list lol... now where exactly does this restrictor get installed too.. is it to the oil line goin to the turbo ( sorry if thats a dumb question i don't have the kit in front of me yet so i dont' know exactly how it looks assembled) if hte kit does not come with colant lines where can i get them


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> hmmm.. welp.. just ordered that so you can cross that off the list lol... now where exactly does this restrictor get installed too.. is it to the oil line goin to the turbo ( sorry if thats a dumb question i don't have the kit in front of me yet so i dont' know exactly how it looks assembled) if hte kit does not come with colant lines where can i get them


HEHE I said it gets installed into the top of the turbo. On the CHRA (middle section) of the turbo there are 4 ports oil supply and drain, and 2 coolant ports. The oil supply and drain is gravity fed, thus the supply will be on the top of the turbo once it is installed. It simply screws into the turbo and the oil feed line screws to the adapter. 

As far as water lines you can make them yourself from parts. ATP sells the proper banjo bolt fittings that attach to the turbo, and you then need to get the proper diameter hose to splice them into the TB lines. Just wait until you get the kit and if does not come with them I can help you sort it out.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> HEHE I said it gets installed into the top of the turbo. On the CHRA (middle section) of the turbo there are 4 ports oil supply and drain, and 2 coolant ports. The oil supply and drain is gravity fed, thus the supply will be on the top of the turbo once it is installed. It simply screws into the turbo and the oil feed line screws to the adapter.
> 
> As far as water lines you can make them yourself from parts. ATP sells the proper banjo bolt fittings that attach to the turbo, and you then need to get the proper diameter hose to splice them into the TB lines. Just wait until you get the kit and if does not come with them I can help you sort it out.



can i just take this oppurtunity to say that wes is the MOFO'ing MAN!
thanks wes.. i really appreciat your help.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> i want to be simple..yes i want the boost.. but i don't want to get greedy.. i know ima get cams.. but should i get the turbo cams? boost controller is a givin...this car is my daily driver.. id like to keep it at like 8psi (or if you think less then that) for normal driving. for all of you who have been down this road before.. what am i missing..and what do you recommend to keep this safe for me as well as my car. last thing i wana do is blow my baby up lol.
> thanks for all your help everyone i appreciate it very much.. and i hope i can join the boosted clan soon lol


One more thing, you might ask HS what PSI the wastegate spring is set at on the gt28rs. It should be adjustable to some extent, mine was from about 9 - 11 PSI. I'm not sure if they have any options available, but if you want to run 8PSI or lower you might see if you can get the wastegate spring set for a lower PSI.

Also my kit come with water lines but they weren't complete. This was about a year and a half ago though, so they may have fixed that since then.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

aminidab said:


> One more thing, you might ask HS what PSI the wastegate spring is set at on the gt28rs. It should be adjustable to some extent, mine was from about 9 - 11 PSI. I'm not sure if they have any options available, but if you want to run 8PSI or lower you might see if you can get the wastegate spring set for a lower PSI.
> 
> Also my kit come with water lines but they weren't complete. This was about a year and a half ago though, so they may have fixed that since then.


Good call on the WG. I bought my turbo separate as I never bought the HS DP kit. I had to modify the WG actuator on my turbo for it to even be at 11 PSI (my lowest setting). 

As stated I believe the HS kit is about 9 PSI minimum and a boost controller cannot bleed off more than that so 9 will be the lowest. This should be fine, not like you boost all over the place anyway.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

aminidab said:


> One more thing, you might ask HS what PSI the wastegate spring is set at on the gt28rs. It should be adjustable to some extent, mine was from about 9 - 11 PSI. I'm not sure if they have any options available, but if you want to run 8PSI or lower you might see if you can get the wastegate spring set for a lower PSI.
> 
> Also my kit come with water lines but they weren't complete. This was about a year and a half ago though, so they may have fixed that since then.



ok as far as exhuast.. can i use the stromoung tail back section with a 3 inch custom exhaust? or what do u recommend for that? im trying to gather everything i need to prioritize my money.. don't wantt to go broke...and boost controller what do you recommend ? or what else am i missing


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

You can't use the stromung, or at least I wouldn't. Sell it and get a 3" cat back. The HS downpipe is 2.5" to the cat so off the cat do 3". 

I recommend the Greddy Profec B, do not get the profec B spec II, try EBAY for an OG profec B or the classifieds.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> You can't use the stromung, or at least I wouldn't. Sell it and get a 3" cat back. The HS downpipe is 2.5" to the cat so off the cat do 3".
> 
> I recommend the Greddy Profec B, do not get the profec B spec II, try EBAY for an OG profec B or the classifieds.




OH i almost forgot... when sending the ecu out to be redone... is that another charge or is that included in the HS kiti know at one point the website mentioned tuning the ecu but you had to send your actual ecu.. which is not a prob...but i didn't know if there was a separate charge for that


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> OH i almost forgot... when sending the ecu out to be redone... is that another charge or is that included in the HS kiti know at one point the website mentioned tuning the ecu but you had to send your actual ecu.. which is not a prob...but i didn't know if there was a separate charge for that


AFAIK it is seperate.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

> Hotshot CAI
> Hotshot Header


you can sell those :thumbup:


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

myoung said:


> you can sell those :thumbup:


hahah yeah i know i can thats what ive been thinking all along lol but thanks for helpin


----------

